# Placement of headdress when removed



## Jabrwock (9 Jul 2008)

In the MDC, it doesn't say (or at least I can't find it) what do with one's headdress when removed for extended periods of time (when not sitting at a desk or other place where you can set it down). Way back in the day (when I was a cadet) my corps used to put them under the right epaulette, but anywhere else we went I was told that was wrong. However, nobody could tell me where they got their version of where to put it either.

Lately I've been told it's supposed to be placed in the right waist pocket of the tunic or overcoat, or the right trouser pocket. Is this correct, and where is this sourced from?


----------



## Sigger (9 Jul 2008)

Thats what I do...
From the CO.


----------



## greenjacket (9 Jul 2008)

I'm not a cadet, but i think i can give you some help with this, if you put it in your pocket it dosen't matter where you put it cause it can't be seen, aslong as the cat badge dosen't touch the surface it is placed on it dosen't matter where it goes


----------



## Jabrwock (9 Jul 2008)

greenjacket said:
			
		

> I'm not a cadet, but i think i can give you some help with this, if you put it in your pocket it dosen't matter where you put it cause it can't be seen, aslong as the cat badge dosen't touch the surface it is placed on it dosen't matter where it goes


I think a beret or wedge would bulk out a pocket quite a bit.   Sorry if that was unclear. I meant headdress as in hat (beret/wedge/etc), not just the badge/capbrass.


----------



## CountDC (9 Jul 2008)

have not found anything official but the dress instructions does say that you are not to place anything in the pockets that will make them bulge out or may protrude from the pocket. I place my beret in my right hand pocket which it does bulge and protrude so I shouldn't be doing it. I once had this addressed while on a work party and I placed it on my shoulder as the air force was proned to do with their wedges. The answer I received at that time was that if it was not on my head then it should be in my hand as it didn't fit into any pocket without causing the bulge. Mind you I have never had anyone say anything about it while in my pocket.

quote from CFDI:

pockets shall not be bulged; items such
as glasses, glass cases, sun-glasses, pens, pencils,
key rings or paper shall not be visibly extended nor
protrude from pockets


----------



## greenjacket (9 Jul 2008)

Jabrwock said:
			
		

> I think a beret or wedge would bulk out a pocket quite a bit.   Sorry if that was unclear. I meant headdress as in hat (beret/wedge/etc), not just the badge/capbrass.



i know, but when you put the headdress down, the cat badge should not touch the ground or table etc


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Jul 2008)

Jabrwock said:
			
		

> In the MDC, it doesn't say (or at least I can't find it) what do with one's headdress when removed for extended periods of time (when not sitting at a desk or other place where you can set it down). Way back in the day (when I was a cadet) my corps used to put them under the right epaulette, but anywhere else we went I was told that was wrong. However, nobody could tell me where they got their version of where to put it either.
> 
> Lately I've been told it's supposed to be placed in the right waist pocket of the tunic or overcoat, or the right trouser pocket. Is this correct, and where is this sourced from?



Any time I've had to have my hat off for any extended time I've left it on a hook, on a shelf in the cloakroom, or some similar place.  I suppose any pocket that could accommodate it without being visible from the outside would be fine.

Is this a situation you encounter often?  I can't remember ever having to carry my hat around long enough for it to be a bother.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2008)

greenjacket said:
			
		

> i know, but when you put the headdress down, the cat badge should not touch the ground or table etc



 ??? ???

and I'm assuming you mean 'ca*p* badge'?


----------



## Jabrwock (9 Jul 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Any time I've had to have my hat off for any extended time I've left it on a hook, on a shelf in the cloakroom, or some similar place.  I suppose any pocket that could accommodate it without being visible from the outside would be fine.
> 
> Is this a situation you encounter often?  I can't remember ever having to carry my hat around long enough for it to be a bother.


We did a "Mayor's Prayer Breakfast", which was indoors, so the cadets had their berets off for the duration of the meal. For the first hour, they were escorting guests to their seats. Questions about what to do with their berets got me thinking, and I couldn't find any kind of answer in the manuals.

I guess we could have provided a box to place the berets in, ala mini-cloakroom. Guess then they might actually have to put a nametag inside their berets.


----------



## chrisf (9 Jul 2008)

Good lord. 

Put the beret in your pocket and move on.

If it bulges out so much as to be considered opposistional to the dress regs, hit the gym or get a larger jacket.


----------



## Strike (9 Jul 2008)

Two suggestions:

Drapped under the belt of the tunic.  If everyone does it this can actually look quite sharp.

In the small of your back, under the tunic.  If you're not wearing a tunic it's still a good place, especially if you're running around doing work.  When I'm in uniform and have an extended time without headdress I will slip my wedge in the waistband of my pants on the front of my hip.  No belt (female) and it stays hidden and safe.


----------



## Jabrwock (10 Jul 2008)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Put the beret in your pocket and move on.


Tell that to an RSM reaming you out at Vernon.  

_"RSM! Chill! It's just a beret, RSM!"_ *duck*



> If it bulges out so much as to be considered opposistional to the dress regs, hit the gym or get a larger jacket.


Are you talking about the cadet dress tunic? I don't know where you get yours, but a beret doesn't fit in ours very well. Ditto for pants pockets, unless your pants are really baggy.


----------



## Jabrwock (10 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Drapped under the belt of the tunic.  If everyone does it this can actually look quite sharp.


I've seen this, and it does look sharp. I'm just trying to figure out if there's a "standard" in the regs. They list pretty much everything else, but I guess they never figured it would be much of an issue. But then I guess those guys never got yelled at for doing it "wrong".


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2008)

This thread just reminded me that i havent seen my headress in weeks.......... :-\


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This thread just reminded me that i havent seen my headress in weeks.......... :-\



Trade it away for some cheap foreign booze?


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Jul 2008)

Jabrwock said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to figure out if there's a "standard" in the regs.



No, there isn't.  The dress regs tell you how to wear you hat (on your head, not slipped into other parts of your uniform where it would be visible) and the drill manual tells you how to hold your hat when ordered to remove it on parade.  In all other circumstances you're on your own.


----------



## CountDC (10 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Two suggestions:
> 
> Drapped under the belt of the tunic.  If everyone does it this can actually look quite sharp.
> 
> In the small of your back, under the tunic.  If you're not wearing a tunic it's still a good place, especially if you're running around doing work.  When I'm in uniform and have an extended time without headdress I will slip my wedge in the waistband of my pants on the front of my hip.  No belt (female) and it stays hidden and safe.



Good advice for Air element - looks sharp when it is a wedge - not so good when a beret.


----------



## CountDC (10 Jul 2008)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Good lord.
> 
> Put the beret in your pocket and move on.
> 
> If it bulges out so much as to be considered opposistional to the dress regs, hit the gym or get a larger jacket.



good advice - oh wait - i already do PT everyday, my jacket is now oversized and guess what  - the pocket does still bulge if I stick a beret in it.  Guess I will go with plan A which is wear the headdress, carry it in your hand or find somewhere safe to put it until you need it again.


----------



## Jabrwock (10 Jul 2008)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Good advice for Air element - looks sharp when it is a wedge - not so good when a beret.


If it's capbrass up/out, it can be neatly folded so that it's about the same size as a closed wedge. It's always just been a problem of what to do with it afterwards.



			
				Neill McKay said:
			
		

> In all other circumstances you're on your own.


I figured. I just hate telling the cadets, "Do it this way because it looks smart, but don't try this at camp or you'll get reamed out by people who have invented a standard in their own heads."


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jul 2008)

Jabrwock said:
			
		

> I figured. I just hate telling the cadets, "Do it this way because it looks smart, but don't try this at camp or you'll get reamed out by people who have invented a standard in their own heads."



Then just let them go to camp and find out when they have their "Welcome to Camp" speech. I'm sure they'll standardize the dress code for everyone attending. Going on and on about something so incidental, when there really isn't a standard, is ridiculous. There's got to be something more important in our/ your/ their lives besides where to put your hat when your not wearing it. 

2 pages is enough. If you don't have an answer now, you're likely not going to get one.


----------



## Jabrwock (10 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> There's got to be something more important in our/ your/ their lives besides where to put your hat when your not wearing it.


The manual deems it important enough to tell you all the places you CAN'T put it... But I supposed you're right. I guess I could go back to reading about Alberthead's ghost, or pranks they like to play at Blackhead...


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2008)

Jabrwock said:
			
		

> The manual deems it important enough to tell you all the places you CAN'T put it...



So dont put it in those places. 

Problem solved


----------



## Cyclonexftw (28 Jul 2008)

The way I have been taught is that you do  NOT  put it in your pockets or under your epaulettes. We carry it in our hand or, if we are carrying something in both hands, under our left arm.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2008)

Cyclonexftw said:
			
		

> The way I have been taught is that you do  NOT  put it in your pockets or under your epaulettes. We carry it in our hand or, if we are carrying something in both hands, under our left arm.



The essence of the discussion is not what people are taught but rather the official refference governing the placement of headress when not worn.


----------



## Cyclonexftw (28 Jul 2008)

My apologies.

I was just offering help. What I meant was "this is what I have been taught. i am not sure if it is correct, but it may help to find the correct way"


----------

